# Flounder



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone just target flounder while fishing? They seem to be only talked about on the gigging thread. I mean if they leave the passes to the gulf by the bunches wouldn't it be just as easy to catch a limit. I have gigged fish it just is more fun for me to catch them.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

You can catch them in a bunch of places. When I target flounder I look for structure (poles, bridges, etc.) and fish when the tide is moving.A bull minnow or finger mullet works good for live bait, and a white grub or jig tipped with a croaker strip also works good. Which ever bait you choose justbump it across the bottom REALLY slow. If your using live bait count to 15 or 20 after you get a bite before you set the hook, they sit with the bait in their mouth and you need to let the fishswallow. If using the jig just jack 'em up right when they bite.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been targeting flounder for years. Used to do nothing but catch them on artificial lures but finally got tired of baking in the sun. So now I only gig them at night. Like mentioned above they love structure. Pilings, piers, stumps. I used to fish for them around the ends of piers from the boat. Just jump from pier to pier with the trolling motor. My favorite lure was made by Bass Assassin. 4.5 in jerk worm. Color was pumpkin seed fire tail. I would rig it Texas style and skip it as far under a pier as I could get it. Let it settle and bump it back to the boat. Gotta learn what the bite feels like cause it;s very suttle. Not like a redfish hitting it like a runaway train. Good luck.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, the key is to figure out what the bite feels like...

when a flounder hits your lure, it will moste likely be on the fall(right after you bump the lure)... and then when you go to bump it again, it will just feel like dead weight on the bottom, sorta like you're hung on something... as soon as you feel this, whack 'em!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Lots of good info on this thread. The small ones have showed up around the pass but I haven't found any decent ones there yet.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sam (AlumMaverick) and I went out on 'Hull Slap' yesterday... i was bouncing a 4" gulf shad.... every time i got a flounder bite, i'd call it out before i set the hook... i'd say "that's a flounder"... then set the hook,4 times i said it, and4 flounder i caught.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

From the end of turkey season to thanksgiving allI fish for is flounder. For numbers of flounder use small 3.5" to 4" long artificials tipped witha piece of cutbait [2 to 3" long]from the mainbaitfish in that area *[this does not include pinfish] *mullet, croaker, siler perch, white trout, bluegill, shellcracker,stumpknockers etc. 

For thedoormats use bigger baits even thoughthese can be hard to find in good colors. I like using 7.5" culprit worms, 7" gamblers, and 9"ding-a-ling paddle tails.Natuarl colors for clear water [1' or mor vis.] bright colors for dirty water [less than a foot of vis.] 

to tip these baitsI will generallyusea whole 4 to 6" long bait from those that I listed. 

Heads up, big flounder will eat big baits as i have mentioned but, you have to be willing to put in the time for them. I have gone many times just fishing for doormats and end up coming home empty handed. But, when you feel that "thump" and out of the murkey abyssslowly risesa 24" + flounder your heart will start racing.

If there is anything else you would like to know pm me.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Why not pinfish strips? Just wondering.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well when we go fishineach of usstarts by using different colored jigs with different kinds of bait. Example, one of us might rig with a chart. jig tipped with croaker and my buddy will use a white jig tipped with mullet. Next, whoever catches the first two fish generally has either the jig color right, the bait color right, or a combination of the both. So if my buddy's white jig and mullet are catching the fish I will change something up by either going to a white jig with croaker or stay with the chart. jig and try mullet. 

Now out of the many years of using this technique pinfish have produced none if any of the flounder, thats why i say dont use pinfish. Hell, I've had flounder hit bonita or ladyfish over pinfish.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jigslinger (10/17/2008)*Why not pinfish strips? Just wondering.


When you clean a flounder look inside his belly to see what they have been eating. 9 times out of 10 it's a croaker.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *jigslinger (10/17/2008)*Why not pinfish strips? Just wondering.
> ...


I'll secondwhat MR said. I have cleaned more than my fair share of flounder and I can't remember even finding pinfish in one. I'll say 95% of the time its a croaker and the other 5% is finger mullet.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

VS, Post the pic of that doormat.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (10/21/2008)*
> ...


Appreciate the answers and they make sense. I always thought a strip was a strip and it didn't really matter. Now I know better! Thanks again.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I know this is an old post but if a flounder is an ambush predator cant you simply just swim a thumper tail ticking bottom or would they just let it pass. Also do tides have much to do with them as feeding preference?


----------

